# Arkansas Woman Has 16 Children



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

Arkansas Woman Has 16 Children
Couple Say They Want More

POSTED: 1:42 pm EDT October 13, 2005
UPDATED: 1:48 pm EDT October 13, 2005

LITTLE ROCK, Ark. -- An Arkansas woman has just delivered her 16th child, and she's already thinking about doing it again.

Johannah Faith Duggar was born at 6:30 a.m. Tuesday. She weighed 7 pounds, 6.5 ounces.

The baby's father, Jim Bob Duggar, a former state representative, said Wednesday that mother Michelle Duggar and child were doing well.

He said Johannah's birth was especially exciting because it was the first time in eight years the family has had a girl. Jim Bob Duggar, 40, said he and Michelle, 39, want more children.

From NBC10.com


----------



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

This is somewhat disturbing....

If you can afford so many kids.... why not adopt.... and if you can't.... DON'T!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 13 2005, 04:31 PM
> * This is somewhat disturbing....
> 
> If you can afford so many kids.... why not adopt.... and if you can't.... DON'T!!! *


 Maybe they just get bored... and oh, what's this, nine months later... 

That's how it happens sometimes.. 

Maybe they just need to get Cable television out there in Arkansas?

Do we need to tell you about the birds and the bees?  :blink: 

 :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 13 2005, 07:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 13 2005, 07:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Oct 13 2005, 04:31 PM
> * This is somewhat disturbing....
> 
> If you can afford so many kids.... why not adopt.... and if you can't.... DON'T!!! *


Maybe they just get bored... and oh, what's this, nine months later... 

That's how it happens sometimes.. 

Maybe they just need to get Cable television out there in Arkansas?

Do we need to tell you about the birds and the bees?  :blink: 

 :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I think they "need" a little more out there besides Cable, or an explanation of the Birds & the Bees. Maybe a few boxes of condoms would do the trick.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 14, 2005)

OH you are so ****tin' me! Yeah Ive heard of this dude before and it really doesnt help that his name happens to be Jim Bob.

I think its time to put a limit on how many kids you can legally have. I know a black woman that had 16 kids as well and she got to the point that she was javing to cut up ragged clothes to make a diapers and she had her youngest 4 potty trained at 6-9 mos. of age, by putting them over the tub drain to do their buisness.

And how do you have time for sex with 16 kids??! I know I would have a hard time finding time for a shower with 2 kids. Ive decided one kid is plenty for me.

Give me their adress I'll be more than happy to mail the guy a box of codoms.   :lol: 

-CP


----------



## Jon (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Oct 14 2005, 10:15 AM
> * OH you are so ****tin' me! Yeah Ive heard of this dude before and it really doesnt help that his name happens to be Jim Bob.
> *


 Yeah..... I saw that.... was going to see if anyone else caught it....


I will say that someone at least needs a refresher in "the rythym method of family planing"

On the bright side.... he should know that everything REALLY works....



Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 14 2005, 11:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 14 2005, 11:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CaptainPanic_@Oct 14 2005, 10:15 AM
> * OH you are so ****tin' me! Yeah Ive heard of this dude before and it really doesnt help that his name happens to be Jim Bob.
> *


Yeah..... I saw that.... was going to see if anyone else caught it....


I will say that someone at least needs a refresher in "the rythym method of family planing"

On the bright side.... he should know that everything REALLY works....



Jon [/b][/quote]
I don't think that'll stop them, they WANT another kid!!  We have two and have to work really hard to find time for sex or talking or showering or sleeping. Both times I got pregnant I was on birth control, and we were NOT even thinking about kids. At least after #2 I got a more successful form of birth control to use.   

These people need to be medicated, fixed or put in a mental ward...with no communicale visits.

How could you miss his name??? Jim Bob LMFAO :lol:  :lol:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Oct 14 2005, 03:04 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Oct 14 2005, 03:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that'll stop them, they WANT another kid!!  We have two and have to work really hard to find time for sex or talking or showering or sleeping. Both times I got pregnant I was on birth control, and we were NOT even thinking about kids. At least after #2 I got a more successful form of birth control to use.   

These people need to be medicated, fixed or put in a mental ward...with no communicale visits.

How could you miss his name??? Jim Bob LMFAO :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Wing I think you mean "conjungual" visits. But wont matter anyway they will find a way to conjungate through a brick wall, LOL. :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99_@Oct 14 2005, 05:49 AM
> * Maybe a few boxes of condoms would do the trick.  *


Now they have a 'morning after' condom... Well, if you are willing to use one the second time, why not the first? I know it doesn't, ummmm, feel... uh... never mind. But still. 


Buy in bulk.. They do come in packs of 96 at Walmart. Which is just wrong, if you use 96 w/ in the time of expiration... You may be in business, if ya know what I mean.


I spelled buy wrong.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic+Oct 14 2005, 04:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainPanic @ Oct 14 2005, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wing I think you mean "conjungual" visits. But wont matter anyway they will find a way to conjungate through a brick wall, LOL. :lol: [/b][/quote]
Oops, damn <_<        

I forgot to turn my brain on today, Thanks.  


But hey communicale isn't TOO far off....get it?? lol


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Oct 14 2005, 05:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Oct 14 2005, 05:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, damn <_<        

I forgot to turn my brain on today, Thanks.  


But hey communicale isn't TOO far off....get it?? lol [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, don't want any of those _communicable_ visits.. Yuckers.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL   :lol: - I usually dont partake in cummunicable visits, those tend to end very badly.

-CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99_@Oct 14 2005, 05:49 AM
> *
> I think they "need" a little more out there besides Cable, or an explanation of the Birds & the Bees. Maybe a few boxes of condoms would do the trick.  *


 I meant one of the forum users, not the parents, I'm sure they already know.


----------



## Firechic (Oct 16, 2005)

> *I think its time to put a limit on how many kids you can legally have.*



Why? As long as the couple can afford them and don't have to use public assistance to have that many kids....what's the problem if they want a gazillion of them??


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Oct 16 2005, 10:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 China...


----------



## Beegers (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 16 2005, 11:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 16 2005, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Firechic_@Oct 16 2005, 10:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


China... [/b][/quote]
  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

That got a chuckle out of me


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt+Oct 17 2005, 09:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Jb78emt @ Oct 17 2005, 09:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

That got a chuckle out of me   [/b][/quote]
 It's True


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 17 2005, 01:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 17 2005, 01:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's True [/b][/quote]
 It is, I think they are limited to 2 children, right?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 17, 2005)

No, they are allowed one child. If they have 2, A.) the newborn goes into orphanage or B.) the gov't does not cover education for either child.

This is the way China deals with its overpopulation problem, and this is why Chinese orphanages are overflowing and they readily accept international adoptions.

Now I will say that *most* upper class families will have 2 children and can cover all expenses without governmental assistance.

But you are rarely going to see a Chinese couple with more than 2 kids. Often if a couple has 2 duaghters one goes into orphanage or goes to relatives, and they will try for a boy to carry the family name. If have a boy right off the bat they will stop there.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Oct 17 2005, 02:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Oct 17 2005, 02:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, I think they are limited to 2 children, right? [/b][/quote]
 Sell em to me, I can't even get one... It's depressing.  :blink:


----------

